# Watertown, SD: Anyone need Sub/Help?



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Recently moved to Watertown, SD and am looking for anyone who needs help/sub work. I run a '04 GMC Duramax with a '07 9' Straight Boss. Honest, good worker, and maintains equipment.

Give me a call
TIM: 701-238-3190


----------

